

Kwangmyong, the North-Korea-Wide-Web - one010101
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kwangmyong_%28intranet%29

======
bl4k
I found this amusing until I realized that it is coming out in Australia
shortly

~~~
jrockway
Fortunately, Tor is not blocked yet. (And you though "oppressive regimes" only
happened to other people...)

~~~
ericd
Yeah, it's really quite frightening that a first-world country like Australia
is going the route they are. Not that the US hasn't made gestures in the same
direction, but Aussie seems to be following through with it.

------
ilcesco
Regardless my absolute disgust for any sort of censorship, I must admit that
it would be quite interesting to look, through a sociologist-like point of
view, how a whole nation has developed (or not developed) without any string
attached to the rest of the world, to know what the people there are thinking
and what's their idea of the rest of the world. Too bad it's almost impossible
to get there and roam around for a western citizen.

Here's a great photo essay for anyone else fascinated by this:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/mytripsmypics/sets/721576048127...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/mytripsmypics/sets/72157604812751507/)

and here some other travel journals: <http://www.blogjam.com/north-korea/>

------
thefool
Where is this technology coming from anyway? I thought most countries had
trade embargos of some sort with north korea

~~~
gojomo
I believe it's only the US & EU embargoing North Korea.

China has the strongest relations with North Korea -- and would be enough of a
source for anything.

And since North Korea seems to have figured out nuclear weapons,
early-90s-style walled-garden dial-up-networking, like Prodigy/Compuserve/AOL,
shouldn't be too hard.

------
gaius
Reminds me of Prestel (UK) and Minitel (France).

------
mmphosis
_This is a free service for public use._

------
kwamenum86
speed?

~~~
ericd
Dialup

~~~
byw
I wonder how many homes actually have phone lines.

~~~
gaius
Probably all of them, to make eavesdropping easier.

